# Eleaf Icare better airflow(slightly)



## L30T3K (25/7/17)

Hey guys, I've just found a way to improve the draw on the Icare without over-compromising the device.
all you need to do is just screw the airflow control ring(clockwise or counterclockwise...there's no threads) while gently pulling it up. The small metal ring should come off easily and you should see a large airflow opening on the pipe/stick.
Just found this out like 10 minutes ago, not sure if its been done before, or if its okay to leave the device without the ring for too long(some people complain about leaking it the pipe isn't in).
It does have a better draw and slightly better cloud production, along with better flavor.
Have fun guys and happy vaping

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

